# Tank size controversy- is 2.5 enough?



## sanderle (Oct 22, 2011)

I was looking at 5 gallon tanks and was considering getting one. I wanted to divide it so I could have two bettas, but I've seen _a lot_ of controversy about the minimum space for a betta. I was wondering, what do you think? Is 2.5g enough?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I personally don't like keeping bettas in less than 5 gallons each (this being said, I will be setting up a 3.6 and 3.9 gallon at some point), but I believe bettas can be happy in a 2.5 gallon.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Everyone has different opinions, and it depends on the individual betta sometimes, but personally I think 2.5 gallons is good for a betta. They're small fish and have quite a bit of space in a 2.5 gallon. As long as the water quality is kept up a betta can thrive in a 2.5 gallon. I have a betta in a 2.5 gallon and he seems to enjoy it. Hes very active. I always say bigger is better when it comes to fish but I do think a 2.5 gallon definitely works for these fish.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Water quality is more important than anything. And a 5 gallon tank split for 2 can be just lovely. But maybe I am a bit biased, since I keep my 2 boys that way. What you don't want to do is start by giving one fish 5 gallons all to himself and then split the tank. Start it out as split, or get a different tank for a second fish.










This is also not true for giant bettas, of course, they would need at least 5 gallons, but probably closer to 10 gallons all to themselves!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

For regular male bettas 2.5 is fine. It all depends on the space you have, the time you want to put into cleaning it, what filter you want etc. . Betta are versatile and they usually seem content in the end anyway. Given their history in the cup


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think a 5 gallon divided would be fine but I would cycle it first, otherwise 100% water changes every week will be a hassle.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have done 1g, 1.5g, 2.65g and a divided 5 gal tank with no issues. Twitch and Freddy have been in all of them minus the 2.65g. My guys do great in any size, but my upkeep changes with the tanks. Mine are not cycled as well. Right now I have a 10g with 3 males divided, they think they hit paradise (upgraded from 1.5g tanks). Bigger is always better, but 2.5g is by no means abuse


----------



## sanderle (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you so much, everyone.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha controversy oh darn =D I have everything from 1 gallon to 20 gallons and soon a 29 gallon... It depends on the care. I dislike having to clean the one gallons so often but I still do it. If I could, I'd have 3 gallons or more per betta.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Is dividing a 3 gallon cruel? Just wondering. :3


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I had a divided 3 gallon. NEVER again. Yuuki used to have the whole thing to himslef, then when I divided it he was so pissed off. You could tell. And then the little Rebel got across the divider and was shredded, 3 times. So now they each have their own 3 gallons. Yuuki loves the space, but Ryu isn't as active as Yuuki is. Eh, well.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Never do a 3 gallon. I myself would never be comfortable with dividing anything less than a 10, but I suppose 5 is OK. I find it rather funny, when I first joined this forum, the absolute minimum was 2.5 gallons. And now we have people asking If dividing a 3 is OK, and people keep bettas in 1 gallons. I realize all bettas are different and people sometimes don't have the space or money, and I don't begrudge them that, but if you can get 2.5 per betta, I don't see why you shouldn't.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

My Akemi is in a 2 gal right now with no issues, it is planted and has rocks and a light, and she is perfectly happy


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Dividing a 3 would give you awkward shapes I think and not really good swimming room. 

For the 5 however I think that can be split alright. Just remember to keep the water clean


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

I believe each fish should have 2.5gallons or more. Five gallons are the smallest tank size that should be divided.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah i agree i think the limit that can be divided is a 4 or 5 gal, 4 being the lowest.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

My betta who is in the 2.5 gallon is happy with it.... he has never been in anything larger and LOVES it 

on the other side, my betta Pickle, I tried him in a 5 gallon and he shreded his fins, tried him in a 2.5 gallon after that healed up and again, he shredded his fins then sank to the bottom ina corner... some bettas do not like large tanks...

Then I have my 3 bettas who have fin damage/SBD?
Hercules was rescued after someone put him in a cup with another betta, after loosing almost all of his fins, I keep him in a 1.5 gallon with 100% water changes everyday
Fin was rescued with severe finrot... I got him with NO fins... he is in a 1.5 gallon, 100% water changes daily and has had great fin growth... 

With bot Hercules and Fin, when I tried to upgrade them they stared tail biting, so they are perm. in 1.5 gallons

Then Hurrican.... he has SBD (for 3 months now) since I got him, I keep him in a 1 gallon with 100% water changes since he has trouble swimming

Then Flagg.... Flagg LOVES the 3 gallon he is in, but his fins are HUGE and weigh him down, I MAY downgrade him as a test to see if he has an easier time 


There are circumstances where a betta has to be kept in smaller tanks.. though I personally like seeing a single betta in a 5 gallon... such a LOVELY sight!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

As I said, some bettas are different, whether from diseases or stress. Although you can fix the Stress. I believe OFL made a thread about slowly upgrading tanks. I am a strong believer in the 1 inch of fish per gallon rule, for bettas, that is. Females tend to be smaller, so I believe 2 is all right. But males, think about it, decent sized ones get like at least 2.5 inches long, not with the tail.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

diablo13 said:


> As I said, some bettas are different, whether from diseases or stress. Although you can fix the Stress. I believe OFL made a thread about slowly upgrading tanks. I am a strong believer in the 1 inch of fish per gallon rule, for bettas, that is. Females tend to be smaller, so I believe 2 is all right. But males, think about it, decent sized ones get like at least 2.5 inches long, not with the tail.


I tried upgrading Pickle slowly.... though roma 1.5 gallon the next up I have is 2.5 gallon and he shreds his fins everytime he gets put in (tannis water, heated, 78-79)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I think what stresses a lot of bettas out in larger tanks is the fact that they are relatively sparsely decorated. I have a heck of a lot of decor in my 5 gallon (mostly silk plants with huge leaves, but some ornaments and live plants too) and my fish are never stressed by it. There's always somewhere to hide. Similar with my 16 gallon, which is very densely planted.

I won't deny that some bettas seem to prefer smaller tanks, but I think decor-density has a lot to do with it some of the time.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I need to post up a picture of my updated 2.5 gallon and 5 gallon.... the 2.5 gallon has my favorite decoration EVER.... a really cool log with five holes plus fake plants attached (3 more fakeplants in the 2.5 gallon an 1 moss ball)
the five gallon has two hidey-holes, live plants and fake plants


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

I think it'd be okay  My betta has been from his 1 gal, to a 5 gal, back to the 1 gal and now in a 2.5 gal. He freaked in the 5 gallon and seemed scared, so I put him back in his 1 gallon, where he's been for a couple months, then I found my old 2.5 gal and decided to try it. Put him in and the next day he's happy as could be with the biggest bubblenest he's ever built! So it really just depends on the fish


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree with most everyone else. My betta, Ciel, was in a 2.5 for about six months and loved it. He used to swim laps around the tank when he was excited, and when I'd come home from school to say hi. He never tried jumping out, or had any issues in his 2.5 bowl. Then I upgraded him to a 10 gallon, and he hated it. He hid a lot, and when he wasn't hiding, he was darting around, trying to avoid the filter. That's when I downgraded to a 5 gallon. He loved it almost as much as he loved his 2.5. Some fish prefer less space. They're like humans, kind of. They don't like cramped spaces, but they don't like having too much space all to themselves, unless you slowly upgrade them.

My sisters' fish are in 1.5s right now, but once I get my new 10 gallon (planted with black sand) for Ciel, they'll get my old 5 gallon to split. So I definitely don't think 2.5s are bad. As long as the fish are comfortable, I don't see what's wrong with it.


----------



## mattnx01 (Oct 21, 2011)

i have my Betta in a 20G and he (or she i cant tell) is in hog heaven whats cruel is the pet shops keep it in a cup of water so 2.5 must be huge after that


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so glad I don't live in a city where these cups are common practice. I know it is temporary, but even my big shops manage at least half a litre to a litre, with a drip filtration system and/or heating, glass compartments, not cups where they can be picked up by passers by and shaken around.


----------



## GlassHaven (Oct 23, 2011)

2.5 is fine. Just make sure it still gets proper water changes and heating. I personally don't like downsizing fish from tanks if I can help it, but that depends on each fish and how they react.

If you're buying new, I'd consider getting a 10 gallon instead of a 5 gallon. Around here at least, they run only a couple dollars different in price, and with a 10 gallon you get twice the space for about $3 more.


----------



## BettaBuddy101 (Aug 22, 2011)

I personally wouldn't like to keep my betta in less than 5 gallons, which is why I'm trying to upgrade his 3.9 gallon (15L) baby BiOrb to a tank that's at least 5 gallons. Just my personal opinion


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I would not make such a jump. I so far hace a .8 g, 1g, and the 3. I slowly introduced Lakitu up to what he has. It oonly makes sense to gradually go up. If I plunked my confident little fish into a 10g he would likely hide all day. If I put him in 5 g, 8g and then 10 I feel he would be okay.. (ps and then you have all those extra tanks lying around) It's a comfort thig for them. They either come in tiny bags/cups and then live there util they go home. No wonder so many freak out in large spaces. I gues that's where the myth comes from.


----------

